# Marijuana linament?



## clarkkent (Sep 16, 2007)

I hear the mexican guys at work always talking about how back home they would put weed in with rubbing alcohol to make a linament.  They say that it works great on sore muscles and that they even use it on horses.

Anyone know about this stuff or how to make it?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

Liniment*

I've used 99% isopropyl alcohol on sore muscles before.. but never with marijuana in it.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 16, 2007)

i think it would be better to smoke it than to make an ointment


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 16, 2007)

I dunno, but I just harvested yesterday and had a bunch of leaves and stems so I jammed a few bottles of alcohol full of them.  I'll bring one in and see what they say.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 16, 2007)

Hope they don't say "Hey, that guy obviously grows.. lets follow him home". :S


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 18, 2007)

what they have made is green dragon, its better to drink it than rub it on your body lol

in all seriousness though....the thc is dissolved in the iso and when rubbed on your body it washes your natural oils away and the iso with the thc in it is absorbed into the body

i am not suggesting anyone try this as your going to destroy your epidermis

Hippy


----------



## Lady Green (Sep 20, 2007)

clarkkent said:
			
		

> I hear the mexican guys at work always talking about how back home they would put weed in with rubbing alcohol to make a linament. They say that it works great on sore muscles and that they even use it on horses.
> 
> Anyone know about this stuff or how to make it?


 
*I was wondering wether they use bud or just leaf in the linament!*


----------

